# Northeast Harbor Race



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I and some friends at our yacht club are organizing the 3rd annual Northeast Harbor Race. It is an overnight race from Portland to Northeast Harbor on Mount Desert Island(Acadia). It starts on Friday, August 27th. Boats usually finish Saturday afternoon. We have nearly a full moon and we always see lots of wildlife. Cocktails at the finish and brunch/awards ceremony in NE Harbor on Sunday.

This is a really fun race. Most boats enter the race to get downeast quick and then take a week or 2 cruising home. I hope to have my new boat by then and sail the race but if not I will be crewing on another boat.

More information can be found at:

http://www.truenorthmarineservices.com/nehrhome.html

Or you can send me a private message.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Bump


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sounds like fun, but would holding it a couple of weeks earlier in the season help boost participation? People need more time to get back or explore before Labor Day. Is there enough mooring space in NE Harbor for a big fleet? It seemed a lot like Mackinaw Island to us last summer -- with about 400 fewer slips. Other harbors nearby may have mooring space, but then you're a long way from the party. Sail fast and good luck!


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

I am doing the race double-handed, but will likely have to turn right around after finishing to get the boat back to her home port (~70 mile delivery), and me back to work (~4 hour drive) by Monday morning...


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We hold it later in the season because the winds are usually better. We also try to time it with a full moon or very close. NE harbor has plenty of moorings that time of year. If you have to moor in another harbor, there is a free bus that can take you to and from the party.

Catamount, why not leave her there and return labor day weekend to sail her home?


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey Tim,

Thanks for putting on a great race! Sorry we couldn't stay after.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tim,

Please plan a 4th race. We will be there next year.

Down


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

2011 info here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/racing/76800-northeast-harbor-race-8-26-8-28-a.html


----------

